# Flourish Excel Question



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Im just wonder if Excel will burn these plants in my tank.
















Is 2 caps every 3 days an ideal dose? Im using pressured co2 and tank is a 20 gallon long.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

although i dont see any plants sensitive enough at those dosages, are you dosing for added growth or algaecide reasons? if its for added growth, its not needed with pressurized co2 since the plants will utilize the carbon from the co2 more easily


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Its for both growth and algaecide. Will it increase growth or will it just not be affected?


----------

